# Best Quick Detailer?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Which Quick Detailer would you choose?
I have Last Touch but I would like something that adds to the finish. 
Is ***** Field Glaze my best option?
Any help would be gr8! :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Zaino Z8


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I am using LT at the moment, but after the next wash & wax I'm trying Z-8


----------



## chris2470 (Jun 4, 2008)

I use Finish Kare FK425 from serious performance, great stuff over my AB, really makes it pop. Good vaule also as 32oz bottles are massive.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I have Z8 and it it not a quick detailer product..... more of a top up liquid sealant....
Having said that.... when used does work very very well.

If you want a QD product then have a look at Chemical Guys - Synthetic Quick Detailer..... a great product that adds to the overall finish.


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to mention I tend to use Collinite #915 and Victoria Concours.
Can I use Z8 over Victoria Concours?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm using Serious Performance Show Detailer as an 'after wash wipe down' QD just to add a bit of a pop to the finish and boost the protection a little on already clean paint. tbh it doesn't have great cleaning ability so for stand alone QD sessions where I need a bit extra for light road film and dust removal etc. then I'm currently using Poorboys QD+. Both leave a really slick, glossy finish. 
Clearkote Quikshine is also worth a look if you haven't tried it yet (I just use this on the glass now as the other 2 take care of the paintwork duties).


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Z8 or the Victoria QD IMO :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

CG QD+Carnuba. I think its awesome stuff. Makes my Tornado red G40 glow!


----------



## tribs (Jun 18, 2007)

Get a sample of Citrus Bling from Alan in the samples section. It can be used as QD, Glass Cleaner, Fast Wax and Clay Lube and smells fantastic. He reckons it looks as good as Zaino Z8.

I also use OID (Optimum Instant Detailer) which is very slick and dust and dirt can be removed very easily. 

I will probably try the FK425 at some stage too. Its supposed to have anti static properties to repel dust which I have a lot of problems with when it is dry


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Last Touch:thumb:

Its mega value for money.


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

Current favorite is FK425

Second favorite is ClearKote's Quik Shine

I like Z8 but as others have mentioned I don't consider it a QD.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Last Touch:thumb:
> 
> Its mega value for money.


Last Touch is great and offers excellent value for money but the like of Z8 and the Vics QD offer better looks IMO but then they are more expensive.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

425, Quikshine, OID


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find z8 fussy I like z6 more


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

425 gets my vote. great finish and easy to use. last touch is a PITA. relegated to lube use only.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

another vote for FK425, its great stuff to use.. gives an excellent shine and seems to last for a decent while.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Zaino Z8


Z 8 isn't QD - it's a sprayable sealant.
Z 6 is Zaino's QD


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

citrus bling, just started using it seems really good and smells really really really good


----------



## thermoacc (Jun 24, 2008)

I am using sonus carnauba spritz at the mo, loving the stuff!...seems to work well on silver. It`s the first QD I have used, but I`m gonna have to try the zaino as so many people rate it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

PJS said:


> Z 8 isn't QD - it's a sprayable sealant.
> Z 6 is Zaino's QD


oh not this dead horse again. It is a QD! There's no rule that says a QD can't have a sealent element to it!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find z8 fussy I like z6 more


It what repsects? How are you applying it?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Chemical Guys Speedwipe has become my current favourite. 

Can use it on the entire car, windows the lot so I use it after every wash. Also could be one of the best smelling detailing items I've ever bought.


----------



## FiveCX-5 (Jul 9, 2008)

LT ! I really love the smell of the coconut ! :wave:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> oh not this dead horse again. It is a QD! There's no rule that says a QD can't have a sealent element to it!


have do disagree there. dont think it should be classed as a QD cos you wouldnt use it to remove surface dust and you wouldnt use it as a clay lube, unless you crap gold and fart diamonds.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Scenic said:


> LT ! I really love the smell of the coconut ! :wave:


Last Touch has long been my favourite general purpose QD, and remains so owing to its superb value for momey (especially when bought in 5 gallon sizes) and very good flexibility.


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

I always liked the megs ultimate.... but Jaffa has changed my mind quite dramatically.

We were at a show and he got me to try the poorboys QD+..... Oh my god!!!!! It lifted residues so easily & it made my paintwork (Mercury grey) look striking... a much richer, deeper colour!! I am completely hooked!! Just bought 2 bottles of the stuff (deffinately to take some to holland next month)


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Optimum OID.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

QD if we discount spray sealants then probably FK 425, if we include spray sealants I like Zaino Z8


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> oh not this dead horse again. It is a QD! There's no rule that says a QD can't have a sealent element to it!


Well, far be it from me to be argumentative, but in this instance, I'll let Zaino themselves speak about their own products:



Zaino website said:


> Z-6™ Ultra Clean is the first detailing spray designed to be a quick detailer and a polish enhancement in one. Z-6™ Ultra Clean detailing spray is a very important component of the Zaino Show Car Polish system.





Zaino website said:


> Make no mistake - Z-8 is not a Z-6 replacement. We've designed it to complement the Zaino product line by taking over where Z-6 left off.
> 
> Z-8 Grand Finale™ Spray Seal offers a unique opportunity to drastically enhance the shine, gloss, depth, slickness and protection of the Zaino system. Leaving for a car show and need an extra boost of gloss? Use Z-8 Grand Finale™ Spray Seal . Heading out on an extended road-trip and want a little extra protection from the elements? Bring along Z-8 Grand Finale™ Spray Seal .
> 
> ...


* My underlining

So, it would seem some people are using their Z 8 Spray *Seal* incorrectly due to misinformation and ignorance of the principle purpose of the product's design.
Of course, if it helps Zaino sell more product over here as a result, then so be it - I'm merely passing on what the manufacturer's themselves suggest it be used for and when.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> *Chemical Guys Speedwipe *has become my current favourite.
> 
> Can use it on the entire car, windows the lot so I use it after every wash. Also could be one of the best smelling detailing items I've ever bought.


I love this stuff too. Makes the paint look very glossy and slick.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I have Z8 Victoria Megs ultimate and Megs Last touch And despite bieng the cheapest LT does it for Me !!.......................:thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

SMART DETAIL for me, leaves a really glossy finish. Is great sprayed onto a wet car prior to drying really slick.

Rob

ps smells great too!


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I only use spray products on my cars AFTER I have washed them. I use Z8. Wether its a spray sealant or not, a QD or not, I could care less. I use it. Some of you guys suffer from paralysis by analysis.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

hartzsky said:


> I only use spray products on my cars AFTER I have washed them. I use Z8. Wether its a spray sealant or not, a QD or not, I could care less. I use it. *Some of you guys suffer from paralysis by analysis*.


Indeed.
In english?


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I've got Meg's LT, Z6 and Z8. 

Use LT as a drying aid, dust removal and 'gloss enhancing' product. :thumb:

TBH I hardly ever use the Zaino stuff, used Z8 twice this year and Z6 in-between Z5PRO/Z2PRO applications. 

If we're including spray sealants why not bring Z-CS to the mix that leaves a awesome finish, you can apply it over any fully cured wax/sealant and its not much more than Z8!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Over a wax I really like CK Quickshine - great shine and can be used on any surface inside or out :thumb:

Megs UQD is also good - the next day the colour seems to glow, but t does seem to give its best after a good few hours.

L-T has so many uses it has to be given credit, although I might well be abe to live without it now once the gallon bottle I have runs out, as i dont clay with it any more, use other QD's as a drying aid now.....

Z-6 works really well for me now I have Zaino on the car, and it seems a really good solid product. i dont count Z-8 as a QD but as a top-up for extra wetness and protection 

Jeffs Glos and Ultima QD also work well as part of their respective systems, containing a bit of cleaning power but also topping up protection, as they contain sealant as well.

As with all these things you really need to know what you are wanting from a product and how you plan to use it, in order to sift through the millions of different opinions on what is the 'best' product from each of use with our own respective needs and aims


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the gr8 replies. I think I will use Last Touch as a drying aid and ClearCote Quickshine for that bit of bling.

Has anyone used Field Glaze?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Chris424 said:


> Wow, thanks for all the gr8 replies. I think I will use Last Touch as a drying aid and ClearCote Quickshine for that bit of bling.
> 
> Has anyone used Field Glaze?


Yes, I used to use it quite a lot 3 or 4 years back in my pre-DW days. Fantastic product to use over carnauba waxes (I used it over Z***l Carbon and Titanium), but I found that I was going through it at a right rate with the bottles only being 8oz. At that time it was £14.95 per bottle but I believe it's much more than that now.


----------

